# Was am sinnvollsten aufrüsten?



## spectrumizer (12. September 2014)

Hallo!

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mein System mal wieder aufzurüsten. Bzw wird es langsam mal nötig.

Die Komponenten sind noch von 2011. Das Mainboard ist zB eins von denen gewesen, die Probleme mit der "Sandy Bridge" hatten und es lief von Anfang an schon instabil, was das Tuning und OC anging. Jedoch hatte ich keine Lust gehabt, das Board zu reklamieren, als mein System dann mal aufgesetzt war und hab damit gelebt. (Aufsetzen dauert durch WaKü und die ganzen Tools für die Arbeit immer ~3-4 Tage ).

Derzeit verbaut:

```
[Systemübersicht]
Betriebsystemname	Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro	Version	6.3.9600 Build 9600	

Systemhersteller	Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.	Systemmodell	P67A-UD3P	

Systemtyp		x64-basierter PC	
Prozessor		Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz, 3701 MHz, 4 Kern(e), 8 logische(r) Prozessor(en)	
BIOS-Version/-Datum	Award Software International, Inc. F6a, 11.01.2011	

Installierter physischer Speicher (RAM)	8,00 GB		G.Skill F3-12800-CL7Q 8GB ECO

[Anzeige]
Adapterbeschreibung	NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570		Adapter-RAM	1,25 GB
```
 

Das mit dem RAM verstehe ich auch nicht. Es sind alle 4 Slots mit dem gleichen Riegel belegt. Also 4x8GB = 32GB. Aber trotzdem zeigt er (auch beim Booten) nur 8GB an. Ich denke aber, dass das am Board und dessen Problemen liegt.



Festplatten sind diverse verbaut. 2xSSD, 3xHDD. Die können aber bleiben.

Was ich tauschen wöllte:
- Mainboard
- Grafikkarte?

Was ich behalten wöllte:
- CPU (da ist noch viel OC Potential)
- RAM?

Bei der Grafikkarte und dem RAM bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Wie schon gesagt denke ich, dass der "fehlende" RAM wohl dem Board zuzuschreiben ist. Das würde ich erstmal testen wollen, bevor ich da blind neuen kaufe.

Die Grafikkarte ist eigentlich auch noch "gut". Die Spiele, die ich so zocke, laufen soweit alle flüssig. Daher: Lohnt sich eine GTX 680? Oder gar eine GTX 770? Mindfactory verscherbelt grad eine "2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 Windforce 3x OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)" für 269,- €. Lohnt sich das?

Was für ein Mainboard könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Klos1 (12. September 2014)

Ein Kumpel von mir hatte das "P8Z77-V PRO" von Asus und war sehr zufrieden. Das unterstützt auch deine CPU. Eine Grafikkarte kaufe ich persönlich immer dann, wenn die alte mich nicht mehr befriedigt. Wenn sie durch Wasser gekühlt wird und ein Neuerwerb auch einen neuen Kühlkörper bedeuten würde, dann schon zweimal. Rein vom Geschwindigkeitszuwachs rentiert sich eine GTX770 natürlich. Allerdings kommen glaub bald die neuen heraus. Vielleicht rentiert sich das Warten ja.


----------



## Dagonzo (12. September 2014)

Bei dem RAM müsstest du mal in die Kompatibilitätsliste schauen, die es sicherlich für dieses Board gibt. Kann sein das dieses Board generell mit dem Speicher Probleme hat. Das gibt es bei den anderen Herstellern ja auch.

Grafikkartentausch: 
Lohnt sich durchaus. Ich würde aber noch warten bis 900er-Serie auf dem Markt ist und was dann genau z.B. eine GTX 970 kostet. Wenn die nicht teurer als 350 Euro wird, dann sollte man sich vielleicht diese zulegen. Geschwindigkeit ist in etwa auf dem Niveau einer 780. Effizienter beim Stromverbrauch sollen sie auch sein. Aber da es dein Geld kostet und nicht meins, bleibt das natürlich deine Entscheidung.^^
Die 600er Serie lohnt sich aber nicht mehr. Die 770 hat da sicherlich im Moment ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Aber wie gesagt, warte noch bis die 900er Serie draußen ist.
Der Speicher:
Geht so völlig in Ordnung. Aber bei einem neuen Board auf die Kompatibilität achten.
Mainboard:
Da gibt von allen namenhaften Herstellern gute Boards. Wenn du nur vor hast die CPU zu übertakten und den Speicher nicht, dann reichen die mittleren Boards im Preis bis ca. 150 Euro völlig aus. 
Um jetzt mal ein Board zu nennen. In der Preisklasse würde ich ein ASRock Z77 Extreme6/TB4 empfehlen. Was die Anschlüsse innen und außen angeht, ist es auch im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern am besten ausgestattet. 
Für alle Boards gilt aber, wenn man ein Board mit Z77 Chipsatz nutzen will, sollte man auch eine Ivy-Bridge CPU haben. Es läuft zwar auch mit den Sandy-CPU´s aber da ist nur PCIe 2.0 nutzbar und kein PCIe 3.0. Allen Grafikkarten an sich ist das zwar egal, aber einige wenige Prozentpunkte wird eine 3.0 Grafikkarte auf 2.0 langsamer laufen.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. September 2014)

Danke für die Tipps.  Hab auch privat 'n Kumpel noch nach seiner Meinung gefragt. Seine Antwort war bezüglich der Grafikkarte das gleiche: Erstmal noch abwarten.

Vom Board her hat er mir das Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z97 oder Asus Sabertooth Z92 MK2 empfohlen. Und 'n neuen Prozesser ... *hust* 'n i7 4790K.

Hab mir die Teile vorhin geholt und verbaut. Ist das Gigabyte geworden. Läuft auch. Musste nichtmal Windows neu installieren. \o/

RAM hat aber deutlich ne Macke. Mit den 4 Riegeln ist er nicht durch den POST gekommen und hat nur dauergepiepst. Mit 2 Riegeln läuft er aber. Und wie ich rausgefunden habe, ist ein Riegel nur 2GB, keine 8GB. Das Kleingedruckte ... 

Muss morgen dann wohl doch noch neuen RAM nachkaufen.


----------



## Klos1 (13. September 2014)

Rofl... erst CPU behalten wollen und nun holt er sich nen 4790k.  Ist aber ein geiles Teil. Hab selbst den 4770k. Ob du allerdings vom OC her an deinen 2600k hinkommst, würde ich zunächst mal bezweifeln. Das Board ist bestimmt auch nicht schlecht. Allerdings hatte ich mit dem Qualcomm-Ethernet-Adapter schon so meine Schwierigkeiten. Inzwischen scheinen sie aber ihre Treiber im Griff zu haben.


----------



## spectrumizer (13. September 2014)

Ich weiss. Aber so 'n paar "Betriebsausgaben" sind schon nicht verkehrt, statt es dem Finanzamt zu schenken. Mal schauen, was der neue Prozessor so taugt.

Ein Problem habe ich aber im Moment noch: Hab mir heute noch 4x4GB Riegel geholt, G.Skill F3 12800 CL9S DDR3 1600. Aber irgendwie läuft das Board nicht an, wenn ich alle Riegel einbaue. Bzw. sobald ich die Riegel im Dual Channel platziere. 

Also sobald irgendein Riegel in DDR_2 oder DDR_4 Slot steckt und ich ihn anschalte, "Beep Beep Beep Beep Beep ..." und die "Debug Code"-Anzeige auf dem Board zeigt "C0" an ("Reserved" laut Handbuch). Wenn ich die Riegel aber einzeln (oder zusammen) in DDR_1 und DDR_3 stecke, funktionierts. Hab auch schon alle 4 Riegel so durchgetestet, einzeln in DDR_1 oder zusammen in DDR_1 und DDR_3. Funktioniert. Also die Module sind somit iO.


Ich hab auch schon das BIOS aktualisiert. Bringt nix. Sobald irgendein Riegel in DDR_2 oder DDR_4 steckt, gehts nicht mehr. Im Netz findet man diverse Forenbeiträge, wo empfohlen wird, die Timings anders zu setzen. Aber da gehts nicht um das gleiche Board und da hab ich auch zu wenig Plan von ... 


Ich werd wohl am Montag mal den Gigabyte Support anrufen. Es sei denn, einer von hat noch 'ne Idee?


----------



## Wynn (13. September 2014)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich werd wohl am Montag mal den Gigabyte Support anrufen. Es sei denn, einer von hat noch 'ne Idee?



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/gigabyte-mainboards/3402

Die können dir vieleicht helfen


----------



## spectrumizer (13. September 2014)

Ich probiers mal. Danke.


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. September 2014)

Brauchst du den Prozessor so wirklich? Wenn du nicht übertakten willst, würde ich dann doch eher einen Xeon nehmen


----------



## spectrumizer (13. September 2014)

Hmmm ... I see. Daran habe ich noch garnicht gedacht. Grad mal einen (älteren) Test gelesen, wo die einen i5 mit 'nem E3 verglichen haben und der E3 deutlich besser abgeschnitten hat. Nicht schlecht. Wäre in der Tat 'ne interessante Alternative. 

Was das Übertakten angeht: Im Moment noch nicht. Aber wenn das System dann einmal stabil läuft und ggf. auch noch ne neue GFX hinzukommt, will ich mir die Möglichkeit auf jeden Fall offen halten.


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. September 2014)

Ok, wenn du doch Übertakten willst, ist der Xeon dann doch nix 

Der Xeon hat einfach keine eingebaute Intel HD-Karte, sonst ist er doch (fast) gleich


----------



## spectrumizer (15. September 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgam...mainboards/3402
> 
> Die können dir vieleicht helfen


War mein eigener Fail ... 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/gigabyte-mainboards/352675-g1-sniper-z97-kein-post-wenn-ram-ddr_2-und-oder-ddr_4-slot.html

User Incompetent Error, vom feinsten.


----------



## Wynn (15. September 2014)

also bei dir pin abgebrochen ?


----------



## spectrumizer (15. September 2014)

Yup. Hab's wohl irgendwie geschafft, die CPU beim Einbau nicht korrekt in Einkerbungen zu setzen und dann den Deckel draufgemacht. Beim "reinrutschen" muss das dann wohl passiert sein. Mein Tower stand dabei halt auch, weil ich keine Luft in den Wakü-Kreislauf bekommen wollte.

Einfach nur dämlich ...


----------

